# Tegu Rescue!!!



## ierowe (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got a Tegu free. It was given to me now comes the unfree stuff. I have never owned a reptile before. I have done tons of research on the tegu. Haven't seen a lot in person. Would like to know if this is a argentine for sure. I feel that it is but would lie confirmation from the pros(yup you guys). Thanks I will give more info once it is in a home and not in a tote. 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://svrider.blogspot.com/">http://svrider.blogspot.com/</a><!-- m -->
I have pics on my blog. Link above.

Thanks again


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I can't really tell, but from the pattern I would say it is a Columbian, but wait for a few others to state their opinion as Im not positive


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 1, 2008)

Same goes for me, I need a side picture of it just to check the scales on the face and body. It looks like a Columbian though from the glare off the scales and pattern. If you have it feel it, is it smooth or bumpy? If its smooth then its a Columbian if its bumpy then Argentina.

Spencer


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like a Columbian but it's hard to tell without a side angle. It's very thin too.


----------



## ierowe (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah that why I took him. I had a reptile store ay that it was a blue tegu. He is very docile right now. Just got him a heat lamp and water dish. Uvb will go in tomorrow morning. Figured he is cold and that is why he aint too active. Total newbie here. I was hoping that it was a Argentine as I hear that the Colombians are mean and almost untameable.


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 1, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE A COLUMBIAN! ALSO VERY THIN, KINDA LOOKS LIKE A BOBBLEHEAD!! SHOULD DO FINE WITH SOME REGULAR EATING. GOOD SAVE!! WHERE DID YOU GET'EM??


----------



## ierowe (Nov 1, 2008)

Went into a local rep shop and some guy brought him in cuz his kid was not taking care of him. Actually threw the dude in the trash. He just let me take him. I gave him some scrambled egg as soon as I got home and he ate. Went and got him a water bowl and he has been in it for over an hour now. He has some kinda thick drool coming out of his mouth. Like Allergy snot(clear). But he keeps drinking. I have been rubbing him while he was in the water dish seems to enjoy it. Hisses at me for a sec then relaxes and lets me touch him. His tail feels beaded he does not feel like a snake at all. Not sure if this helps with the Arg or Col identity crisis he is having LOL.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 2, 2008)

We need more pics!! Side shots! :mrgreen:


----------



## leoares27 (Nov 2, 2008)

his head kinda looks like a arg. but the body looks more like the colombian like everyone else said...
def. need more pics!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to say columbian just on the texture of his back in the pics is almost plastic like and not beaded like an arg.

Simple question since you can get away with rubbing him is , is the skin smooth or beaded... smooth is columbian.

And if your going to have any luck taming him down you have to work with him everyday.

Great save !!!


----------



## shabazz (Nov 2, 2008)

i dont know yall from the head it looks like an arg. to me one that needs alot of food


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok I have new pics up n my blog.
<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.svrider.blogspot.com">www.svrider.blogspot.com</a><!-- w -->


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

shabazz said:


> i dont know yall from the head it looks like an arg. to me one that needs alot of food





I hope it is. The reason my wife even let me have him is because he was being abused....it is up to us to fatten him/her up. He ate right outa my hand this morning. This is soo cool.
My wife hates to see any animal suffer even a "gross" reptile. hehehe


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 2, 2008)

Try and get a side shot of the head just so everyone can put away most of the variables. It certainly looks 100% like a Columbian to me though. The scales looks really smooth. 

Here actually I get you a link to help you compare if you haven't seen it already. 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://agamainternational.com/pages/tegus.html">http://agamainternational.com/pages/tegus.html</a><!-- m --> 
Its down near the bottom of the page. 

Spencer


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

Posted some new pics on my blog. Spencer I did look at that comparison but I think I want it to be a Arg that I need professional help(hmm). He just finished an egg and seems a little more active aka dont hold me. No biting though. 

Further updates as events warrant.


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

Posted some new pics on my blog. Spencer I did look at that comparison but I think I want it to be a Arg that I need professional help(hmm). He just finished an egg and seems a little more active aka dont hold me. No biting though. 

Further updates as events warrant.


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW NOW ITS UP IN THE AIR, CUZ HIS FACE AND HEAD AREA LOOK ARGENTINE. ALMOST A WHITEHEAD! MAYBE SOME FATTING UP WILL DO THE TRICK FOR THIS MYSTERY


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

BOOZER said:


> LOOKS LIKE A COLUMBIAN! ALSO VERY THIN, KINDA LOOKS LIKE A BOBBLEHEAD!! SHOULD DO FINE WITH SOME REGULAR EATING. GOOD SAVE!! WHERE DID YOU GET'EM??



HA MAn what kinda tegu is this?.....a bobblehead or a whitehead columbian or argentine LOL I gues I could call him Stumper.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, I am going to chime in on this one. I do not think it is an Argentine, and I do not think it is a Colombian. I think it is a cross between the two. He has some looks of a Colombian and some of the Argentine. If I were to guess by the pictures I would say a Blue cross Colombian black tegu. 

Looking at the pictures he has somewhat of the lateral line, and you could say two loreal scales. He has beaded skin and is not as smooth as the Colombians. A little of the dark nose and tear drop, but larger back legs like the Colombian. Yet banding like an Argentine. Overall shape says Colombian, but there are traits in this animal that are not known to be found in the Colombians, and yet others that are not found in the Argentines.

See if you can find out where this animal came from, I would like to know if he was bred in the US or a wild caught import.

Call me crazy, lol. :roll:


----------



## jntann (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, if you double click on his first picture it will blow it up you can see the scales on the side of his head good I would have to say it is a columbian...


----------



## jntann (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry i didn't look at the second page to see Varnyard's reply, but it makes perpfect sense.


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 2, 2008)

HAHA YEAH LETS CALL IT THAT!!! KEEP POSTING PHOTOS, COULD BE A INTERESTING SUBJECT FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

He was sold,about 6 months ago, by the same shop that the guy tried to return him to. I will try and find out more about stumper where they got him from. They had a arg in there a coupla months ago that they got from a breeder here in so cal. Maybe the same breeder I will play Holmes and try to find out more about Stumper.
Thanks for all the input.
Anyone know what I can expect from him as far as temperament? In the research I have done I not really learned to much about these half breeds.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Nov 2, 2008)

I see only 1 loreal scale which to me still says you have a columbian... I sure hope you can get a close up because I have never seen a high white columbian like what that is showing either.

You my friend are the owner of a mystery


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.svrider.blogspot.com">www.svrider.blogspot.com</a><!-- w -->
ok Some more pics

And once again.... You guys Rock!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That has to be the most mysterious tegu that I've ever seen!

On another note, that tank is a wee bit to small


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> On another note, that tank is a wee bit to small



I know I have plans for a much bigger house. I just rescued him on Yesterday evening. He aint moving much rt now since the moron that had him before me starved him. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=29666#29666">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=29666#29666</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Nov 2, 2008)

100-4409 jpg shows what appears to be only one loreal scale or a very tiny second one hahaha 
Wow whoever calls this beast right will have to pat themselves on the back for the rest of us.


Bobby --- do you really believe there is a possibily of such a cross breeding? I know you showed me some wild looking pictures of other un named species in the past , maybe it fits in with them ...good thing is at least it seems to still be hand friendly


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 2, 2008)

If it was a vote I'd say Columbian, but really do think Varnyard is on to something with it being a hybrid. I have a columbian and I see it has almost identicle traits as mine, aside from all the white. You probably have a Columbian with slightly different colouring. I think the colouring is making everyone second guess themselves, all the while being right on their first intuitions. Sometimes second guessing will only lead us further away from the truth. So to sum I say a Columbian with some unique colouring.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 2, 2008)

PS if it's a Columbian you MUST work with it everyday. If you skip even one day you may have to start from scratch. Altho, restarts aren't too bad as they do have a memory. So the restarts will be fast progress days. You'll find there are somedays he won't want to be bothered atall.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah I have to say its 100% Columbian with a different colour pattern, nice looking though  

Spencer


----------



## ierowe (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going to take him/her to a reptile store and have it probed and maybe get some more info on Stumper. Yup Stumper since he is stumping everyone. 
p.s. He was not handled before I got him, the owner brought him in wrapped in a shirt because it was so mean. I have had no real probs. He scratched me but I think that just goes with the territory. First Blood. LOL He has not even tried to bite, not even open mouth from the first time I picked him up. He thrashes a little but that might be because I am newbie holdin him wrong.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 2, 2008)

aggresive? It's columbian definatly I'd put money on that

it'll be tamer when cold or sometimes after a meal, but otherwise extremely territorial, and has that fight or flight trait. You've got a very nice looking lil one none the less. Buy gloves, unless your looking to lose some skin lol 

I'd also like to add, mine wasn't feeling well this week and was so easy early in the week to handle. But as he got better he went back to being "Lil tough guy". Yours could be doing the same. Mine scratches and squirms when picked up too. Patience is needed at that moment. It will eventually let you pick it up, but won't be all the most co-operative. Wait to see it's attitude after it has gotten it's weight back on. You might have a very rare lil one there btw


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't handle too soon after feeding as it will up it's meal all over whatever your holding it above hahaha Unfortunately for me I found out. I didn't know it ate, I wasn't watching that time, and it spewed its raw egg all over my carpet. B%&*^ of a stain to get out lol


----------



## ierowe (Nov 3, 2008)

Time to wip out the ole shampooer before the wife sees that!! How long after feeding till I can hold him? I usually just pick him up and put him back in his tank, I feed him in a tote.

Thanks


----------



## ierowe (Nov 3, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Ok, I am going to chime in on this one. I do not think it is an Argentine, and I do not think it is a Colombian. I think it is a cross between the two. He has some looks of a Colombian and some of the Argentine. If I were to guess by the pictures I would say a Blue cross Colombian black tegu.
> 
> Looking at the pictures he has somewhat of the lateral line, and you could say two loreal scales. He has beaded skin and is not as smooth as the Colombians. A little of the dark nose and tear drop, but larger back legs like the Colombian. Yet banding like an Argentine. Overall shape says Colombian, but there are traits in this animal that are not known to be found in the Colombians, and yet others that are not found in the Argentines.
> 
> ...




Ok Crazy Bobby. :-D 
Thanks for your info. I will def try and find out more about this dude. Is this mixing thing common? Temperament wise will he lean towards col or arg? Crap shoot? I am not too eager to have a col, the arg has been my dream for a long time. Wife dont like em (repriles). Only reason I have this guy is to rescue him from trash can. SO far I like him though.


----------



## ierowe (Nov 3, 2008)

[quote="DaRealJoker"Mine scratches and squirms when picked up too. Patience is needed at that moment. It will eventually let you pick it up, but won't be all the most co-operative. Wait to see it's attitude after it has gotten it's weight back on. You might have a very rare lil one there btw[/quote]


He don't squirm for a while he just kicks back and all of a sudden he gets the urge to take off. He doesn't really fight me just wants to walk away like i am a pest, then he stops after a coupla mins and settles back down. He only scratched me when he slipped and he dug to keep from falling. 

Thanks for your info Joker it is much appreciated


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 3, 2008)

Not trying to burst your bubble or rain on your parade but don't forget that there is the chance it hasn't settled in yet and its true personality hasn't been shown. 

I've never owned or even held a Columbian but from what I've read your gonna want to be stiick with taming schedule and some thick leather gloves are going to become your new best friend. I suggest when he's older that you buy some long sleeve gloves, like hawk handling gloves so then if it decides to dig on your arm you don't need stiches lol  Just teasing about the stiches 

Spencer


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 3, 2008)

> Ok, I am going to chime in on this one. I do not think it is an Argentine, and I do not think it is a Colombian. I think it is a cross between the two. He has some looks of a Colombian and some of the Argentine. If I were to guess by the pictures I would say a Blue cross Colombian black tegu.




I just looked at this thread for the first time. I have to say my immediate reaction was a cross between a _teguixin X merianae._ The scalation and patterns resemble both very strongly. I can't say if it is one or the other. Would be cool to find out if it is indeed a hybrid. Very unique and definitely something to hold onto and nurture.


----------



## ierowe (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok went to reptile shop and confirmed that he is a he and really big teeth for his age. Also he is a columbian. I also asked about the heat in the tank as I felt it was not warm enuf. I was right. Got him a new and better heat lamp. Also got him a mouse to try when he gets warmed up. The heat should bring his personality good or bad. I will give him a chance. I really like him mellow lie he is.


----------



## ierowe (Nov 3, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> > I just looked at this thread for the first time. I have to say my immediate reaction was a cross between a _teguixin X merianae._ The scalation and patterns resemble both very strongly. I can't say if it is one or the other. Would be cool to find out if it is indeed a hybrid. Very unique and definitely something to hold onto and nurture.


The reptile shop compared him to a adult Arg that they had. But that is all they could really do to id him. Shiny scales and loreal scale. They did say they had never seen one so white.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Nov 4, 2008)

Gloves are only for those with soft skin hahaha 

I have owned both types and yes Columbians don't tame down near as easy but I could hold mine without bleeding to much...
Long sleeves will save arms but I don't suggest gloves simply because then you don't have a true feeling of what you and your pet are doing.

I wear my scars proudly and say you should do the same hahaha


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Gloves are only for those with soft skin hahaha
> 
> I wear my scars proudly and say you should do the same hahaha


I agree!!!!


----------



## leoares27 (Nov 5, 2008)

haha. i got some nice little scars from my lil bones!


----------

